# Dog Hunt Club



## MSDAWGS (Jan 29, 2010)

I am looking for a Dog Hunting Club to join for 2010 season.
Any available out there?  Please let me know acreage and county.

Thanks


----------



## nightowl7 (Feb 10, 2010)

6500  acres  in  liberty cty   the  dues  are  $1800. Send me pm if interested.


----------



## sasmojoe (Feb 10, 2010)

check out Brier Creek Sportsman Club, 19,000 acres in Burke county, Dues last year were $ 1160, price has not been set for this year.


----------

